# No Cruise, No windows, No Power, No overdrive!! Could it be a Fuse?



## bugu528 (May 6, 2004)

Hello,

All the sudden my 94 Altima does not activate the Power windows (all 4 are dead, but power locks is still OK. Go figure... !?!?), No Overdrive On/Off light from the stick, Cruise Control main light won't engage, nor cruise control would work and most important, it seems that the Auto transmission will only work on 3rd gear. It's like driving a golf card... 
Could this be a simple fuse or relay problem?
I got to go to work tomorrow... Please help!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, got some electrical problems going on there. Did this jus happen overnight? I suggest (if you haven't already) check all the fuses. Maybe something shorted.

It's hard to tell since it's many different problems in different areas of the car. The only thing I can really think of (and I've seen this before) is rodents, possibly rats or squirrels, going under the car and chewing on the wiring. Might want to check out any exposed wiring.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry that I didn't see this earlier.
The fuse 26 (10A) in your fuse block under the dash controls all of the power accessories you are having problems with. Check all of them but it is in the lower left corner.
Try checking out the Altima section of the forum if you need anymore help.

Troy


----------



## swimfan2 (Aug 16, 2004)

replace fuse 26 even if it's good. Worked for me.


----------

